
A Rant About Git - zbentley
https://sungo.wtf/2018/04/20/a-rant-about-git.html
======
wyldfire
> Maybe it's time for a different SCM that's built around our current use
> cases.

Radicle [1] [2] seems like it's intended to solve the problems described by
this rant.

[1] [http://www.radicle.xyz/](http://www.radicle.xyz/)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367916)

